# Which cheap wheel gun?



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I am contemplating buying a Rossi .357 wheel gun. Trying to keep it relatively inexpensive. I want it to be a bedside gun for my wife when I'm not home. I am 100% certain on a revolver as I want a "dummy proof" gun. Side note, I have many guns, just not many revolvers. 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My B-I-L has a rossi .357 and hasn't had any problems.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Charter Arms .38, no need for a .357. They are indestructible. I would suggest getting some better grips.

Edit: They have improved their standard grips, may not need new ones. The one I bought for my wife ~10 years ago had terrible grips.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

find a s&w model 13 and put some pachmeyer grips on it

it will shoot 357 or 38s


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

spike404 said:


> .38, no need for a .357.
> 
> Disagree...Get the 357 & load with 38rounds for her, & you can shoot 357 when you have the gun.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> spike404 said:
> 
> 
> > .38, no need for a .357.
> ...


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

A Rossi will make you a great inexpensive bedside gun. Go with the .357.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Rossi .38/.357 great wheel gun for the money. You will not be disapointed.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Ruger .357


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, I would go with the .357 and load it with .38's. 

You probably wouldn't be able to hear for a week if you touched off a short barreled .357 magnum in an enclosed area like a bedroom.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The question is, are you buying the gun for your wife, or for you? What good is a gun unless one practices with it? The difference in weight is ~ 10 ounces between a .38 or a .357.--a big difference to a woman. That is why I do not endorse a .357 for a woman who will probably seldom do a lot of practice firing .357 loads.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mick R. said:


> Yeah, I would go with the .357 and load it with .38's.
> 
> You probably wouldn't be able to hear for a week if you touched off a short barreled .357 magnum in an enclosed area like a bedroom.


 Yeah, you probably won't even be able to hear a .38...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

spike404 said:


> The question is, are you buying the gun for your wife, or for you? What good is a gun unless one practices with it? The difference in weight is ~ 10 ounces between a .38 or a .357.--a big difference to a woman. That is why I do not endorse a .357 for a woman who will probably seldom do a lot of practice firing .357 loads.


Depends on the gun: there's .357's that only weigh 11.5 ounces TOTAL...


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Justin, just don't let her see how you phrased the OP  !


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you looked at ballistics?


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Have you looked at ballistics?


Not a wheel gun in the bunch...

Or much in the way of ballistics info either.

To the OP- Why would you buy a cheap gun for your wife?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I wouldn't buy a cheap handgun period, much less for my wife. If you don't want to spend the money then teach her to shoot one of your pistols...you have many.

TH


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a .38 Smith and I love it. Bought it in 1975, still has the orginal grips on it!! 
Linda


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a Rossi 357 beside the bed for awhile now and have had zero issues with it. Great gun.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure how cheap they are now days but I like my ruger 101 4" 357


----------



## gettintightsucka (Dec 3, 2012)

Rippin_drag said:


> I have a Rossi 357 beside the bed for awhile now and have had zero issues with it. Great gun.


How many intruders have you used it on to know It's working correctly?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Zereaux said:


> Not a wheel gun in the bunch...
> 
> Or much in the way of ballistics info either.
> 
> To the OP- Why would you buy a cheap gun for your wife?


That's a valid question. Maybe I should have said cheap and reliable wheel gun?

I am very new to wheel guns.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tune in to 'Guns Over Texas' on 700AM Sundays at 5:00PM, and ask the question. A call-in show with guys who really know guns. All should listen to their show---it really makes you realize how much you do not know. I know that I have learned a lot.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I've had my Rossi .38 for about 15+ years. 4-500+ rounds through it, never a problem. My 12 year old daughter is better than a lot of adults with it. I also own a Smith & Wesson .38. Better gun IMHO. Still nothing wrong with the Rossi. My wife likes the simplicity of wheel guns, I bought her a hammerless Ruger .38. She liked the way it felt, its very light and no hammer to get caught on something if she has to draw. Take to a gun shop and let her decide what feels good to her. Then take her to the range...ALOT.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

gettintightsucka said:


> How many intruders have you used it on to know It's working correctly?


What's wrong with a paper target? Or are you just trolling?


----------



## o2ram4dr (Dec 20, 2010)

i have a smith and wesson .357 that has seen about 7000 rounds and i trust it to fire every time i pull it and its accurate as he!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

S and w cheifton 38 5 shot, if someone comes in, one shot from that lil loud snubnose and the fire comming out the barrel using wadcutters, dont need to hit them, will scare the **** out of em.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had a Rossi .38 for years....been a good shooter.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ruger SP 101 is a great gun. You can replace the main spring to lighten the double action pull.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Forget price for while.Go to several shops and let her feel,handle every one that catches her eye,and she'll be just like us dudes.There'll be one that stands out,and she'll feel like it's her gun.I do agree that a .357 would be best,just for the weight alone..38s will be a pleasure to shoot,making her a better shot.I've been a want-a-be gunsmith since I was 16,and the only large frame revolvers I ever fixed had mainsprings broke.Seen tons of worn out pistols though.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

gettintightsucka said:


> How many intruders have you used it on to know It's working correctly?


Okay, just out of curiosity, how many intruders have you pulled the trigger on to verify proper function?


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Take a look at a S&W Bodyguard .38 revolver. Enclosed hammer, compact, 5 shot and pretty much "fool proof". Pull the trigger and it goes.


----------

